# 13' rowboat wants to be a sailboat



## tinomolinski (Nov 16, 2010)

I just get an old 4.2 m x 1.2 m beam aluminium rowboat in good shape, only needing painting, some wood for the floor and to build a deck and the Rig, to be my favorite sailboat. I have visited some webpages (Convert Row Boat to Sail Boat vgr.) and have some ideas, but there are some unclear points needing help.
a) The Dinghy should have one or two sails?
b) If only one,the mast should be in the tip of the bow or can be more aft?
where if two?
c) The Dagerboard or leeboard..... where? One or two?
d) The size of the rudder?
e) The size of the tiller?
f) Materialof the mast?
I would appreciate all the help, thanks
My mail is tino_moliniski add hotmail dot com


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Tino, I think you need to study a lot before making this conversion. To make the rig, and adjust it, you really need to understand how the various parts of a sailboat work together. If you are determined to go ahead, I suggest that you look at profiles of similar boats for ideas. Your best bet with the mast and sails is to buy a used rig from another boat, including spars (mast and boom). I also recommend leeboards, because you can move them fore and aft until you find the right balance.
Most important is to be careful. Any novice sailor should start out learning in shallow, warm water, close to shore and in light breezes. Good luck.


----------



## tinomolinski (Nov 16, 2010)

*Good point*

Merry Christmas and tks for the above. In the page looks more simple but what you say is very logical and useful. An used rig of a similar size could be one of the 420 but is to strong, no? I was thinking in wooden mast and more small. My intentions for the moment are sail in the lake 3 miles long. But always the sea, near the coast, is very tenting!!! So it most be strong enough.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

google polytarp sails
and duckworth boatworks the info is out there
best of luck and welcome


----------

